
Closet Archive: A stuffed history of the closet, where the “past becomes space.” - pepys
https://placesjournal.org/article/closet-archive/
======
brudgers
I was reminded of Bachelard's _Poetics of Space._
[http://www.harvarddesignmagazine.org/issues/6/the-poetics-
of...](http://www.harvarddesignmagazine.org/issues/6/the-poetics-of-space-by-
gaston-bachelard)

